# **News Flash Cage Fighting In Liverpool**



## Liverpool Olympia (May 4, 2006)

*CAGE GLADIATORS CLASH OF THE COLISEUM

SUNDAY 21st May 2006 AT THE LIVERPOOL 
OLYMPIA

FULL FIGHT CARD: 

DANNY LEVELLE (LIV) VS GLEN HUBBARD (ENG) 
KEV AXWORTHY (LIV) VS XANDER NELL (HOL) 
ROB MOLYNEUX (LIV) VS ARNO ROTGANS (HOL) 
KIERAN MCGINTY (MAN) VS HAMID EL CAYD (HOL) 
MARK SCANLON (LIV) VS TBA 
CHRIS SHAW (LIV) VS RONNIE JANMAT (HOL) 
TERRY ETIM (LIV) VS DANNY VAN BERGEN (HOL) 
JASON TANN (LIV) VS MAX WALKER (HOL) 
LUCIANO AZEVEDO (BRA) VS EMMANUEL FERNANDEZ 
(FRA) 
ROB BROUGHTON (ST HEL) VS GOCE CANDOVSKI 
(HOL) 
CHRIS BACON (LIV) VS JEROME LUALAN (FRA)

IAN THE MACHINE FREEMAN UFC VETERAN GUEST MC 

ONE OF THE BIGGEST CAGE FIGHTING EVENTS 
HAPPENING IN LIVERPOOL THIS YEAR NOT TO BE 
MISSED!

"Gladiators I salute you"

Phone 0151 2636633 or email [email protected]
_________________

ENTER THE GLADITORIAL COLISEUM*


----------



## sl1ck (Apr 11, 2006)

Big and annoying!! Someone fix this :thumbsdown:


----------

